# Dumbbell question for home trainers



## EpicSquats

So I'm thinking of getting a bench and dumbbells for training at home. The bench isn't a problem, but I am used to usinng commercial dumbbells that have flat ends that you rest on your legs when you are getting into position for bench press:










To buy these type in all the weights I'd want would be too expensive, so I'm wondering what you home trainers do about dumbbells, what type you have and whether you use the spinlock ones which are a lot cheaper but seem like they'd be uncomfortable to use and possibly hard to fit enough weight onto. I will be benching 50kg per arm soon so the dumbbells will obviously have to be big enough to fit that much weight on. I'd need one pair of about 20kgs each, one pair of 32.5kg each, one pair of 40kg and pair one of 50kg each and probably going even heavier than that eventually. If I had the spinlock ones I obviously wouldn't need individual dumbbells, just enough plates to make the weights up.


----------



## banzi

would you like me to pass you one?


----------



## TommyBananas

I have olympic db's but never use them and they are a pain in the ass to get into position but its do-able.


----------



## JuggernautJake

View attachment 167971


I use powerblock dumbbells for myself and clients


----------



## GCMAX

Fixed weight dumbbells are expensive to buy so I bought two olympic style dumbbells and lots of free weights to fit them. The only downside is you have to manually change the weights for your next set.


----------



## banzi

GCMAX said:


> Fixed weight dumbbells are expensive to buy so I bought two olympic style dumbbells and lots of free weights to fit them. The only downside is you have to manually change the weights for your next set.


You wasted your money.


----------



## EpicSquats

banzi said:


> You wasted your money.


Why?


----------



## EpicSquats

JuggernautJake said:


> View attachment 167971
> 
> 
> I use powerblock dumbbells for myself and clients


I wouldn't like to use dumbbells you have to put your hand inside like that, they're also expensive as fvck.


----------



## banzi

EpicSquats said:


> Why?


Not you.


----------



## EpicSquats

banzi said:


> Not you.


I know, why did he waste his money on olympic dumbbells?


----------



## zyphy

Check out the ironmaster dumbells


----------



## captain pancake

I use spin lock bars, I cant remember what length they are but they're the longest you can get, I have no problems fitting 70 kg on them, when getting them into position for pressing just rest them in the upright position on your knees with the plates on your knees and the bar end on the outside of the knees.I hope that make sense


----------



## EpicSquats

zyphy said:


> Check out the ironmaster dumbells


£697, fvck that.


----------



## banzi

EpicSquats said:


> I know, why did he waste his money on olympic dumbbells?


his avi is a clue.


----------



## zyphy

EpicSquats said:


> £697, fvck that.


considering you get it up to 120lbs i'd say that's pretty decent. were you expecting it to cost a tenner lol?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

About as heavy as I need as dumbbells(on dumbbell hooks).










Ivanko lighter dumbbells set and various weighted commercial rubber dumbbells.


----------



## EpicSquats

zyphy said:


> considering you get it up to 120lbs i'd say that's pretty decent. were you expecting it to cost a tenner lol?


I'm not paying £697 that's a rip off.


----------



## EpicSquats

I'll probably end up getting commercial dumbbells, there's nothing else really that is as good.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

EpicSquats said:


> I'll probably end up getting commercial dumbbells, there's nothing else really that is as good.


Just do what I did(pics above).


----------



## EpicSquats

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just do what I did(pics above).


Did you find it expensive buying all that? Just the dumbbells I mean.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

EpicSquats said:


> Did you find it expensive buying all that? Just the dumbbells I mean.


Not really, you don't really need the Ivanko set.

Personally I'd probably get by with having the following pairs, 10,20,35,45,60kg's.

From those you could adjust the weights up/down by 5kg as your strength increases/decreases.


----------



## capt sweatpants

Checkout "bowflex select tech dumbells" could be what you are looking for but will set you back... However won't take up room as if you have a selection of different weights. Hope this helps...


----------



## DappaDonDave

Buy Davina Vinyl Dumbbell Set at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Weights and dumbbells.

There you go...


----------



## Prince Adam

EpicSquats said:


> I'll probably end up getting commercial dumbbells, there's nothing else really that is as good.


What did you get in the end?


----------



## EpicSquats

Prince Adam said:


> What did you get in the end?


Nothing. I got a shoulder injury from shoulder press, dumbbell bench press made it worse ( because of my form ) so now I am having a break from lifting until my shoulder is better, then I will be doing barbell bench press because I can pull my shoulders back when doing that which is better for my shoulders.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Using dumbbell hooks are the cheapest option since then you don't need to worry about the flat ends. Or of course just use a barbell...


----------

